# 1st Purple Sandpiper in Utah



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Purple Sandpiper has been hanging out at Sand Hollow State Park, Washington County, this past week.

It's the first time a Purple Sandpiper has been recorded in Utah. The Purple Sandpiper breeds in the tundra, normally above the Arctic Circle, and winters along rocky shores of the Atlantic Coast.

see: http://www.utahbirds.org/hotlinephotos/ ... piper2.htm

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Purp ... ifehistory

and: http://www.timaverybirding.com/photos/d ... =677&pos=2


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This just proves Al Gore is full of crap. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

And it's a slow outdoor newsday. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You back home ? In a couple of weeks after a couple of projects around the house I think I need a trip to Wyoming for a cup of coffee.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> You back home ? In a couple of weeks after a couple of projects around the house I think I need a trip to Wyoming for a cup of coffee.


Been back for a week. Will be working Copperton, UT for a month or two, starting today. 

Lots of rabbits and coyotes again this year.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Sheese! I thought it was a common snipe or something. It tasted like one. Did I do a boo-boo?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: 














:lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never even hear of one let alone seen one. Pretty cool!


----------

